# Changer clavier macbook pro 2011



## pastis666 (9 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai renversé une bière sur mon petit macbook pro, l'ordinateur reste 100% fonctionnelle, sauf le clavier qui déconne a mort... pourriez vous m'éclairer sur la procedure pour changer un tel element?
D'avance merci


----------



## edd72 (9 Avril 2012)

"déconne a mort", c'est à dire??
Si quand tu appuie sur une touche ça te fait un caractère qui n'a rien à voir avec la choucroute alors ce n'est pas le clavier qui a mangé mais l'électronique qu'il y a en dessous...


----------



## Lucieaus (9 Avril 2012)

Si tu es certain que ça vient du clavier et pas de la carte logique  :

C'est une procédure extrêmement avancée.

Tu trouveras ici un guide illustré pour tout démonter (oui, il faut tout retirer, y compris l'écran) jusqu'à ne garder que le chasis http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/MacBook-Pro-13-Inch-Unibody-Late-2011-Upper-Case-Replacement/7665/1 ou ici en vidéo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3oGp1IaQIM

Et la suite ici pour retirer le clavier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJ9XnsdbGHY

Quelques tournevis, spudger http://www.ifixit.com/Tools/Spudger/IF145-002 pour les connecteurs électroniques  et bracelet antistatique obligatoire.


----------



## pastis666 (9 Avril 2012)

Merci les gars.
A vrais dire par exemple la lettre Q ne fonctionne plus du tout lorsque je fais un espace un "n" viens se glisser avent, lorsque je fais un "n" l'espace se glisse apres...
Vous pensez que c'est plus des cartes que le clavier? :'(


----------



## renan35 (10 Avril 2012)

non, uniquement clavier.
c'est juste que la biere a pu aller sur al carte mere et qu'elle lachera dans quelques semaines..

mais c'est peu probable.
il faudra ne pas l'utiliser, et ouvrir pour voir si traces de liquide sur la carte mere
pour le clavier : voir sur ebay.


----------



## pastis666 (10 Avril 2012)

Si la carte mere aurais du lacher elle ne l'aurait pas deja fait sachant que la cata s'est passé  il y a 3/4 mois...


----------



## renan35 (10 Avril 2012)

pastis666 a dit:


> Si la carte mere aurais du lacher elle ne l'aurait pas deja fait sachant que la cata s'est passé  il y a 3/4 mois...



Oui probablement.

Je disais ca, car certains disent qu'une carte mere qui a pris un liquide peut fonctionner normalement 1 moment , mais apres quelques semaines, elle s'oxyde à cause de l'humidité (et ne fonctionne plus).


----------



## pastis666 (10 Avril 2012)

au pire quand il sera démonter le nettoierais la carte mere avec un peut d'alcool et une brosse a dents ;p


----------



## esimport (10 Avril 2012)

le même tuto pour démonter le clavier, mais en français:

http://esimport.fr/tuto/tutos-mac/macbook-pro-13-unibody-a1278/demontage-clavier-seul-macbook-pro-unibody-13-a1278


----------



## pastis666 (10 Avril 2012)

Merci, c'est parfait!!!!!


----------



## pastis666 (15 Avril 2012)

J'ai tout démonté aujourd'hui, j'attend mon clavier avec impatience!


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Avril 2012)

esimport a dit:


> le même tuto pour démonter le clavier, mais en français:
> 
> http://esimport.fr/tuto/tutos-mac/macbook-pro-13-unibody-a1278/demontage-clavier-seul-macbook-pro-unibody-13-a1278



super tuto


----------



## esimport (17 Avril 2012)

merci c'est gentil. les tutos sont long à construire, car il faut démonter pas à pas, et courir sous la tente à lumière à chaque étape, donc merci pour les compliments !


----------



## pastis666 (18 Avril 2012)

clavier redu aujourd'hui! j'ai tout remonté, petit problème le clavier n'est pas exactement le meme, du coup il manque 3 vis a droite. et surprise en remontant le tout, pas de touche pour le retro éclairage ( f5 et f6)... j'essai quand meme de les utilisé et le retroéclairage ne fonctionne pas :'( (l'icone sur l'écran est par contre bien présent lors de l'appuie sur les touche et la barre s'incrémente/se décrémente lors de l'appuie sur les touches...)


----------



## esimport (20 Avril 2012)

si l'icône fonctionne (donc la touche), et le rétro-éclairage ne fonctionne pas, c'est que soit les LED du rétro-éclairage sont défectueuses, suite à l'oxydation par la bière, soit la nappe a été mal branchée

on peut aussi essayer de nettoyer à l'alcool, avec l'aide d'une petite brosse à dents l'extrémité de la nappe du rétro-éclairage
si cela ne fonctionne toujours, alors le rétro-éclairage est à changer


----------

